# rear disc conversion?



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

rear disc conversion? Has anyone got these yet? Just wondering cause I ordered them but haven't see hid nor hair unless I send a e-mail to fastbrakes. They are having trouble with producing them I geuss? Its just been like 3 months and I'm starting to get restless.

I got some rear oem ser calipers and new pads, also got the e-brake cables too. I'm just sitting and waiting bitting my nails. I geuss makeing new ground for our unloved cars is time consuming? any responces would be great.

I do have relitives in Tucson and will be going thier next month for vacation again (another 3 weeks in AZ)so phoenix is abou a hour and half from me.Hell if they want I'll pick them up presonally.
My father inlaw is a harley mech. there in tucson.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Fastbrakes just told me they should be ready this week.... Hope so!


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Man I hope so too I'm so ready. The weather is finially nice around here and I've already busted out all the small stuff(tune ups & oil changes for the whole fam.) I even put some fog lights on my moms car while my baby sits and collects pollin and bird crap( damn berry eatin birds).


----------



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

*Rear adapters are Done!*

Got word from the plating shop today, and am picking them up Monday for shipping Tuesday. Sorry for the long wait, new machine shop and CAD programmer...thanks for your patience..


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

let us know price please!!


----------



## fastbrake (May 24, 2002)

*Rear conversion prices...*

Rather than post the prices here, please check the website, all the new kits are on there...remember to tell me you're a NPM member for the discount...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey how about the b12? there are a lot of people who would want them!


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Fastbrake*

Would it be possible to buy just the adapter kit without the rotors??

If so what is the price 

email me: [email protected]


----------

